

Ask HN: Can you list high profile companies that use PHP? - mattvot

I like using PHP and I.m looking for an internship. So I'm curious about how many big companies use PHP, like Facebook, MailChip etc.
======
inportb
How about...

<http://www.zend.com/images/customers/customers_rotate.gif>

<http://www.zend.com/en/company/customers/>

<http://www.zend.com/en/resources/case-studies/>

------
KnightWhoSaysNi
The White House, Yahoo, BBC, Sun, Nike, Novell, Adobe, Rackspace, Symantec,
Warner Bros., Greenpeace, Harvard, Fedex, WordPress.com, Forbes, and a billion
others. Check out <http://egressive.com/article/who-uses-drupal> and
<http://drupal.org/cases>

